# Why I reload my own ammunition.



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

O.K. for you reloaders, why DO you load your own?

Please cast your vote.

Bob Wright


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

You need to make this multiple choice.

G. All of the above.


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

Bob, all the choices except one applies to me so I don't know which one to vote for. I usually can find a factory load that I can shoot, but all the rest apply to me. :smt071


----------



## "JB" (Jun 26, 2006)

*How about ALL of the Above*


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*The right one*

:lol: Anybody can load a big boomer or a dud. I start out with a load out of the book and I reduce by about 1/2 of a grain. Then I work up slowly and you will hit a point where the gun feels a little edgey. as long as I am not at the max load I might push it a little more. Some times the sweet spot for my gun has been just past the edge feeling and sometimes just under it. Of corse you have to be looking for any kind of pressure markings. So far I never made it to what the book calls for in a maxium load. I am always short of maxium when I hit that sweet spot. I like a load that I can hit the target with and it would still get the job done if it had to. I don't go over recomended loads in the books. If I don't like something I'll change the the powder or bullet. :roll:


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

2400 said:


> You need to make this multiple choice.
> 
> G. All of the above.


+1


----------

